# Blackwell Recovery



## easyrider (Sep 30, 2020)

Blackwell Recovery is one of the collection services Worldmark uses. I have multiple WM accounts and they are all on auto pay using the same credit card. One of the accounts became past due because of a glitch in the auto pay. I'm not sure why or what happened but the result was this one account was turned over to collection with zero communication from Wyndham. They have my address, email and phone number. Maybe it is partly to do with Covid and stay at home employees, idk.

I spoke with Wyndam and couldn't resolve this as they were locked out of the account meaning I had to speak to Blackwater Recovery. I was charged a small collection fee and assured that this didn't affect my credit. 

All in all, I was kind of pissed at Wyndham because I use to pay these accounts every year but Wyndham wanted to go quarterly so I did. Now I'm going back to one annual payment for peace of mind. I was able to update the card on file for this account but it is the exact same card I use on the other accounts set up on auto pay. In the update I used the exact same card that I used before.

Bill


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 30, 2020)

I avoid auto pay issues by paying monthly from my bank to WM.   WM bills me quarterly so I had to get ahead a couple months to be paid up at the quarterly billing.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 30, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> I avoid auto pay issues by paying monthly from my bank to WM.   WM bills me quarterly so I had to get ahead a couple months to be paid up at the quarterly billing.



I can see how that would work. For us it isn't a problem to pay it all at once so that is what I plan on doing again. All of the other timeshare mf's I have are due yearly. 

Bill


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 30, 2020)

Wyndham has been doing this for years.  They screw up, no communication and you end up doing all the work to fix it.  Giving them your bank information via auto pay in any form is foolish in the extreme given the extremely low level of competence in their programming.   

This is the only bill I still write a check for.  They screwed up too many times in too many different ways.  Assume incompetence in their financial accounting and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 1, 2020)

I bet now that I updated the auto pay and paid next quarters mf through Blackwell that Wyndham will figure out how to double charge me. We will see.

Bill


----------

